
ClickHouse: New Open Source Columnar Database - zX41ZdbW
https://www.percona.com/blog/2017/02/13/clickhouse-new-opensource-columnar-database/
======
brudgers
Clickhouse's house: [https://clickhouse.yandex/](https://clickhouse.yandex/)

